# Any one want to teach me how to troll??



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

I wanna learn how to catch walleye trolling i have a boat this is my first year boating and id like to learn how to utilize it because to be honest i havent done any better catching fish with it. Ill take you out if youd be willing to show me how its done. Im after walleye.


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Trolling is more then just pulling cranks behind the boat. Speed, depth, size crank, color, shape of crank for time of yr. Then theres what type of line. Mono, fluoro, braid, or my favorite leadcore. Hands down leadcore catches more fish trolling then any other method. To teach someone to troll takes more then one outting. Go get yourself 2 47 size reels. Put 175 yds of braid on for backing then put 10 colors of leadcore on each. Tie a small barrel swivel on the end of the leadcore and put a 10 ft leader of your choice of line on. When tying the leadcore to the leader you will want to slide the cover off the leadcore and cut the lead out then slide the cover back up. Makes tying the knot better. Get 2 9 or 10 ft heavy trolling rods. Start in the spring with shad raps size 5s or 7s. Flicker shads work great to and there cheaper. Get the boat moving around 1.7mph and start letting them back till u feel the lure hitting bottom. Rough guess about 90 back in 16 fow depending on the reel. When I say spring im talking april. As the season moves on you will wanna pick up the speed and change to more aggressive cranks. I run 18lb core. Il b over at berlin next month for an upcoming tourny. Pm me if yout interested in hopping in my boat for a day or 2. Good luck.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

chubz just gave you the chance of a life time. you can learn more from one day on the water with someone elce than you can learn in a year reading on here. mind you im not saying this info isnt great but you need to have a basic understanding of what there talking about.

are you wanting to learn trolling on erie or some local lakes?? when i troll my local lake im usely in 24 ft of water or less. then i just flatline cranks. i,ll try different depths of water and whichever cranks that will work in that depth. say i want to troll a flat thats 9 to 11 ft deep i dont want to run a deep diving crank back 100 ft, i would just drag the bottom. or if im trolling humps that comes up to say 12 or 14 ft, then i want something that will run about 9 or 10 ft deep.

and erie is a whole new world. i was trolling the western basin and most of our fishing was just flatlining different cranks out different lengths. is we started catching fish on say a hot n tot out 120 ft then we would try to get more of the same lures out at those leads. then i went out on a charter in the central basin. it was totaly different. he was using dipsy divers and fishing around 50 ft deep. thats when and where i learned to fish divers. or started learning. i still have a long way to go.

i,ve been trolling for something for the last 30 yrs or so. and i dont want to come across as a donkies behind, but i still have so much to learn. i took another charter out just last month so i could learn alittle more about trolling for eyes on erie.

if your wanting to learn to fish erie try to fill some of the open seats that gets offered on here. or try to get a few guys together and take a charter or two. you,ll learn more every time you go out and you,ll learn from every capt you fish with.

if your just wanting to learn to troll a local lake you can still learn alot from the guys that troll and are ogf members. and you can never learn to much. but trolling isnt as easy as it sometimes seems. there is just so many way to catch or not catch fish.

if you can spend those couple of days with chudz. you,ll learm more than i could post here for months. then try to go out with somebody that fishes a different method. like on erie some guys swear by the inline boards and inline weights, for some its the big boards. right now i use the lite bite slide divers, and swear by them. but i already have a mast and 2 new electric reels to run the big boards. i plan to have them mounted before next year because i seen on this years charter trip just how good the inline weights can be. but i like the big boards over the inline boards.

check out doublejwalleye.com thats who i went out with and his prices are fair and i learned alot from him.
sherman


----------



## dmadorma (Jul 24, 2012)

How do you typically troll at 1.7mph? Do you use a trolling motor or smaller tiller? I have a 20hp merc on my boat and the gps in my phone says i am doing about 2.3 mph on the lowest i can get my motor to run. I think I may be going to fast.


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

2 yrs ago I caught the most walleye.Trollin at 1.5 with an eagle 111 plus in 15ft was like magic.Got a new hummingbird 798 could not do the same.So I hooked the eagle back up to find if it said 1.5 the hummingbird w/gps was like 2.3 and it on again,still not like before though.This is out at Berlin creek.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

dmadorma said:


> How do you typically troll at 1.7mph? Do you use a trolling motor or smaller tiller? I have a 20hp merc on my boat and the gps in my phone says i am doing about 2.3 mph on the lowest i can get my motor to run. I think I may be going to fast.


I think guys use trolling bags to lower their speed even more?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

dmadorma said:


> How do you typically troll at 1.7mph? Do you use a trolling motor or smaller tiller? I have a 20hp merc on my boat and the gps in my phone says i am doing about 2.3 mph on the lowest i can get my motor to run. I think I may be going to fast.


We use trolling bags...but to get started, you can use a 5 gallon bucket, drill some holes in it and tie a rope to it, cleat it off and drag it in the water. Just don't let it go so far back that it'll get tangled in your prop.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

